# Gender Scan Later



## mrs.amillian

So we have our gender scan later, baby was in bad position at the 20 week one and the battleaxe didn't want to tell us anyway!!

I feel sick :sick: and tetchy and nervous and just so lacking any excitement.

I haven't been counting down the days or really voiced my thoughts, my OH was a ******* last night and left in a right huff this morning, so that'll be a fun convo when he gets home later.

I just wanna cancel and pretend everything is the way I want it in my head :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Reno

Hope baby is more co-operative for you today! You'll be relieved to find out and there's plenty of time to still get excited!! Good luck x


----------



## lovelylaura

You'll be fine either way :) good luck hope it goes how you want if not were all here to listen xx


----------



## Misscalais

Fingers crossed bub plays nice and let's you see :)


----------



## mrs.amillian

Baby was is the same position as two weeks ago, we have to go back this afternoon.

This is torture! :dohh:


----------



## AllyTiel

Good luck! What are you hoping for?


----------



## motherofboys

Good luck


----------



## Misscalais

Good luck!


----------



## mrs.amillian

Thanks ladies xx

Baby still wasn't being very cooperative and still tucked in the fetal position, but she had a look as much as she could and gave us the odds of 65% girl.

The tech at the 20 week scan said 55% girl, so we're happy to go with girl, but we still aren't 100%.

I wanted a girl so badly, I am pleased but as it wasn't a confident "YES!" I still feel a slight reluctance, but it feels exactly the same as when I carried my daughter, and hubs is confident, so we're going with girl!


----------



## motherofboys

Little monkey lol do you get another scan at 32 weeks were you are? It's done as routine in my area now. Just thinking she might be laying differently by then.


----------



## mrs.amillian

Unfortunately not, but I am under the consultant for a previous c-section due to breech.

And I had already planned on requesting/pleading my case for a presentation scan, because they got it so wrong with my daughter, so we may have another one depending.

But otherwise no more routine scans :nope: means a healthy baby, so that can't be too bad, lol!!


----------



## Eternal

I'm the same, had two scans, both in terrible positions, so we don't really know, they both said probably girl but not knowing is annoying. I'm nearly 30 weeks and I don't know argh. I've got another scan at 35 weeks, so will wait and see, if my nursery makes progress in the meantime I'll probably pay for one.


----------

